# llave punto como llave combinada (luz por control remoto)



## crgarcia (Sep 23, 2011)

Buenas!
Antes que nada quiero aclarar que mis conocimientos de electrónica son realmente básicos, y solamente teóricos.

Ahora al problema:
Estoy construyendo mi casa y encontré un módulo de llave punto que se activa por control remoto (_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-122112350-switch-ir-interruptor-infrarrojo-control-remoto-luz-tv-dvd-_JM_).

Me interesa colocarla en casa, pero necesito que sea combinada junto con otras dos llaves, por eso estoy buscando un circuito que me permita obtener este comportamiento.

Había pensado en algo como esto:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/circuito1r.jpg/

Quisiera algo lo más seguro y barato posible.

cualquier información al respecto me vendría bien, como por ejemplo recomendaciones de componentes, otras opciones, otros diseños, etc.

Muchas Gracias!!

Carlos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2011)

pero che.-..............decime una cosa:

tenes ganas de preguntar algo aca en el foro , no ??? 
teniias ganas de inscribirte en este maravilloso foro , te enteraste de los sorteos, el excelente ambiente y las chicas ...........y buscaste una excusa para inscribirte .

pero en este caso no hacia falta, ya habia notado al que hacia eso en mercadolibre, por desgracia esta lejos , en cordoba (o sere yo el que esta lejos ?? ) .

preguntale A EL , que es el que los arma y no muerde .
seguro te informara .

yo estoy casi seguro que si, con que solo llegue *un cable* de la luz a la boca de la tecla podes poner toda la cantidad que quieras, pero el que sabe es el que lo fabrica.

lindo producto  y no es caro. 

estaba leyendo las preguntas y respuestas, : "que jodida que es la gente "  !!!! la verdad, que es complicada la gente , cuando uno diseña y hace algo es tranquilo, pero luego cuando te pones a venderlo ......ahi empieza lo feo .


----------



## crgarcia (Sep 24, 2011)

jajaja, gracias por contestar Fernando. Yo le escribí un mail al que los vende, y me dijo que no tiene llaves que puedan conectarse directamente a una llave combinada, también me dijo que si compro más de 4 el envío es gratis, una buena promo para los que estamos lejos 

Muchas Gracias!

Carlos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2011)

a ver , si queres "enganchar " un control electronico a un par de combinadas siempre podes (a costa de perder algo ) .

NOTA: se supone que cualquier control electronico usa un rele o triac asi que lo que hace es dar una fase a la carga .

1 -- todos los controles son del mismo tipo electronicos , sin llaves de combinacion 
en este caso si pones muchos y uno ha prendido la carga tendra que ser ESE el que la vuelva a apagar.

*1 -- solucion :* 
busca en las casas de electricidad hay varias marcas , pero una opcion diseñada para eso es (sin control remoto) la que implementaron los dimmers y controles tactiles ;
se venden y son muy economicos un modulo llamado "maestro" y los que quieras "esclavos" , asi podes poner las combinaciones que quieras, que no son mas que un monton de modulos que manejan la misma carga.

con dimmer;
http://www.rbcsitel.com/espa.htm


solo prende y apaga:
http://www.rbcsitel.com/espa.htm


2 --- si queres poner un modulo electronico "enganchado" en un par de llaves de combinacion podes, pero perdes alguna prestacion.
por ejemplo podes ponerlo para que .
2 .. A ... si las llaves de combinacion estan en "encendido" ahi sea el control electronico el que mande , si las llaves estan en apagado el electronico no anda.

2.. B ... que el electronico mande, puede prender y apagar, pero si las llaves de combinacion estan en encendido el electronico NO apaga.

como ves aca hay una cuestion de prioridades, pero no tenes todas las opciones.
pero NO necsitas hacer eso de mezclar teclas de combinacion con control electrronico.........
lo que te puse enlaces arriba es lo mejor:
un modulo maestro y varios esclavos.
los esclavos son mucho mas baratos que el maestro .

(la funcion control remoto la logras tirandole con una zapatilla o lo que tengas cerca al modulo , un zapatillazo prende..... otro apaga)...............


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 24, 2011)

MMM como seria... seria prender y apagar la misma luz indistintamente por medio de 2 llaves o un control remoto? Yo en mi habitacion hice un circuito para prender la luz que podes prenderla y apagarla desde el control o la llave sin importar en que estado se encuentre la luz, seria algo asi pero con 2 llaves?


----------



## crgarcia (Sep 24, 2011)

Exactamente biker, eso es lo que quiero, encender o apagar una luz desde un control remoto y dos llaves, indistintamente cómo estén las llaves.
Como conseguí ese módulo que me resuelve el problema del control remoto, y también creo que conseguí una llave doble invertida (creo que se llama así) para poder armar esto (la doble invertida es la del medio):
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/instalacindetresllavesc.jpg/



Lo único que necesitaría es un circuito que me permita usar la llave IR como si fuera una llave combinada simple. Calculo que un simple relé que me lleve la entrada a un punto u a otro de acuerdo al estado me solucionaría el problema, pero no se si existen.

Ahora también estaba viendo que existen módulos RF los cuáls no necesitan que les apuntes, serían buenos también si es que no son muy caros, siempre y cuando me permitan combinarlos con dos llaves más.


Gracias!!


-------EDIT------
Estuve buscando un poco y lo que CREO necesito es un relé SPDT 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/dibujoqfd.jpg/][/URL]

¿Se consiguen en Argentina? ¿Cuanto salen para 220v y unos cuantos focos (supongamos 4x60w)?
¿Necesito algún otro componente?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bueno aca te dejo una solucion, tenes que conseguir llaves de luz de de 3 patitas

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/2llaves1luzbiker2k3.jpg/



Y algo asi seria con rele

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/2llaves1luzconrelebiker.jpg/



Ahora si compraste el del control remoto que conexiones tiene?


----------



## crgarcia (Sep 24, 2011)

El del control remoto es como una llave punto común, las de dos puntitos.
y lo que quiero es convertirla en combinada, por eso mi idea era conectarla a un relé y que este actúe como llave combinada.
El problema es que no se que relé comprar y si necesito algún componente más en el circuito.

Aca dejo lo que tengo pensado, perdón por mis dibujos, con el Visio no me llevo del todo bien je.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/circuitou.jpg/



Muchas Gracias!!

------EDIT-------

No lo dije antes, la llave a control remoto funciona a 12v o a 220v (puedo elegir una u otra), y los focos a 220v


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 25, 2011)

crgarcia dijo:


> El del control remoto es como una llave punto común, las de dos puntitos.
> y lo que quiero es convertirla en combinada, por eso mi idea era conectarla a un relé y que este actúe como llave combinada.
> El problema es que no se que relé comprar y si necesito algún componente más en el circuito.
> 
> ...



En este dibujo hay una llave y el control, pero mas arriba me dijistes que eran 2 llaves y el control, como seria?


----------



## crgarcia (Sep 25, 2011)

Si si, son dos llaves y el control, pero logrando hacer al control como llave combinada simple, yo consigo las otras dos llaves (una combinada y otra doble combinada) y eso ya debería andar.

En este dibujito, yo consigo la del medio y una combinada, y necesitaría que la llave punto (a control remoto) funcione como combinada:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/instalacindetresllavesc.jpg/


----------

